

Dempsy: Distributed Elastic Message Processing System - turnersr
http://dempsy.github.com/Dempsy/

======
fiatmoney
Storm [1] and Spark [2] are two other distributed stream processing libraries
in this family. Lots of good work being done in this area; batch-processing a
la Hadoop is simply unnecessary for a lot of incredibly useful algorithms.

[1] <https://github.com/nathanmarz/storm> [2] <http://www.spark-project.org/>

~~~
scott_s
As is Streams [1], which I work on. There are many research papers on the
project which use the research name System S to differentiate active research
from the product.

[1] <http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/infosphere/streams/>

------
tdr
Sounds cool and looks like it has very good documentation.

A benchmark of how it performs against the other solutions would be great!

------
Fuzzwah
Links in the left menu of this site aren't working. I had a quick squiz at the
source and see that there aren't any anchors.

------
protolif
You lost me at JVM.

